# Dog leaking "puss" from penis



## gaogier

Hello

My dog (yellow lab) is and always has had "puss" leaking from his penis. 
When we first got him, we took him to the vets for a general checkup, we asked about this problem and was told it was just an overactive glad, and I can treat it.

My question is what is the problem/glad and how can we stop it from being overactive?


----------



## Little P

Those are questions that you should have asked your vet at the time. You could phone and ask - it would be on his medical notes.

How old is he? Is he neutered?


----------



## Lurcherlad

Just took this off the web. May give you some info, but also speak to your vet if you need to.

QUOTE:
Its not the most attractive of topics but its one of those questions a lot of dog owners have but may feel embarrassed about asking about. Smegma is the yellow or greenish pus that sometimes oozes out of a dogs penis. Fortunately for your dog, and your embarrassment levels, this discharge is natural and is usually no cause for concern. However, if your dog is constantly licking his genital area, in particular if he isnt neutered, its always best to have him examined by your vet.

What causes Smegma?
Urethra problems  Tumors, trauma or stones.
Bladder issues  Urinary tract infections, or inflammation
Prostate disorders  Prostatitis (infection or inflammation of the prostate
Bleeding disorders  Thrombocytopenia (a decreased platelet count) Allergies  some dogs produce smegma when they have issues with contact allergens, affecting the skin.

Symptoms
Excessive licking
Spotting
Discharge
Swelling of the genital area

Treatment 

In the majority of cases, smegma requires no treatment. However, if your dog is constantly licking his genitals or has a heavy discharge, you should have him examined by your vet who will do the following:
Perform a complete physical examination, including a thorough check of your dogs genitals.
Run screening tests including a complete blood count to determine if there is an infection or inflammation.
Take a sample of the discharge for a cytology (cell) and bacteria culture.
Take X-rays of your dogs abdomen to see if there are any prostate abnormalities.
Perform an ultrasound for a more thorough examination of your dogs abdomen.

Prevention 

One way to prevent smegma build up is to neuter your dog. This will decrease the amount of smegma produced. To prevent infections, some have found that a supplement containing green tea, famed for its antibacterial properties may be beneficial. As always, its best to research first and always seek your vets advice before administering any treatment.
UNQUOTE

Hope that helps


----------



## shadowmare

gaogier said:


> Hello
> 
> My dog (yellow lab) is and always has had "puss" leaking from his penis.
> When we first got him, we took him to the vets for a general checkup, we asked about this problem and was told it was just an overactive glad, and I can treat it.
> 
> My question is what is the problem/glad and how can we stop it from being overactive?


I assume you mean overactive glaNd? Is it definitely puss? What colour is it? Does it smell foul and/or causes the dog to clean himself much more than normal? If it's just milky or very light yellowish and doesn't cause the dog any discomfort or bad smell then it's probably just the lubricant. 
However, as Little P said you should have asked these questions your vet.


----------



## Lurcherlad

shadowmare said:


> However, as Little P said you should have asked these questions your vet.


Yes, you are probably right, but discussing smegma with the vet could be a bit embarrassing for some


----------



## Sarah1983

Lurcherlad said:


> Yes, you are probably right, but discussing smegma with the vet could be a bit embarrassing for some


Not to mention some vets will "treat" it when it doesn't need it


----------



## Little P

Lurcherlad said:


> Yes, you are probably right, but discussing smegma with the vet could be a bit embarrassing for some


I'd assumed they were discussing it anyway to know that it was to do with an overactive gland!



Sarah1983 said:


> Not to mention some vets will "treat" it when it doesn't need it


And similarly I'd assumed that they didn't treat it as there was no mention of treatment or it being a problem.


----------



## Old Shep

"Puss"?

Meeaowwwww!


:lol:


----------



## Sled dog hotel

gaogier said:


> Hello
> 
> My dog (yellow lab) is and always has had "puss" leaking from his penis.
> When we first got him, we took him to the vets for a general checkup, we asked about this problem and was told it was just an overactive glad, and I can treat it.
> 
> My question is what is the problem/glad and how can we stop it from being overactive?


There is something called Balanoposthitis which is basically inflammation of the penis. That can cause a mucous/pus type discharge. Its not unusual in adult dogs, and mild cases often sort themselves out. It can though sometimes re-occur.

If its more serious and doesn't clear up then causes should really be checked out, it could be caused by infection amongst other things in which case would need antibiotics.

There is more information on it below that might be of help and if you think it might be this.

Balanoposthitis in Small Animals: Reproductive Diseases of the Male Small Animal: Merck Veterinary Manual


----------



## gaogier

Thank you for your replies.

I can't remember what the vets said and we no longer use the vets due to massive problems with my cats (they threaten me over small problems when I just want advise, example my cat sprained his back leg, and I know from experience it heals by rest, they threatened to call the RSPCA for animal cruelty and they would take all my friends away if they don't run "tests").

They also done this to my nan after her dog split her claw, so she went in and they done £000's worth of unnecessary tests when if they inspected the foot area they would of seen it as I did within seconds.

My cat was fine after 7 days with each day improving his walking. Our new vet agreed that they were in the wrong and said if he does it again and seems like he is in a lot of pain to bring him in and they would give pain meds but don't really want to do that if they can help it.

So, I know that its "greenish" in colour. Our lab is a purebred and we bred him, although with more research for next time (last time the owner of the female dog "got rid of" the puppies after a few days old as he was only allowed one dog.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

Whoa. :blink:


----------



## Old Shep

gaogier said:


> Thank you for your replies.
> 
> I can't remember what the vets said and we no longer use the vets due to massive problems with my cats (they threaten me over small problems when I just want advise, example my cat sprained his back leg, and I know from experience it heals by rest, they threatened to call the RSPCA for animal cruelty and they would take all my friends away if they don't run "tests").
> 
> They also done this to my nan after her dog split her claw, so she went in and they done £000's worth of unnecessary tests when if they inspected the foot area they would of seen it as I did within seconds.
> 
> My cat was fine after 7 days with each day improving his walking. Our new vet agreed that they were in the wrong and said if he does it again and seems like he is in a lot of pain to bring him in and they would give pain meds but don't really want to do that if they can help it.
> 
> So, I know that its "greenish" in colour. Our lab is a purebred and we bred him, although with more research for next time (last time the owner of the female dog "got rid of" the puppies after a few days old as he was only allowed one dog.


It takes a long time and alot of cost to train as a vet. i think it is unfair and unreasonable to expect them not to charge for advice.

after all, a solicitor/architect/structural engineer doesnt give free advice; so why should a vet?

as a side issue: what tests on a split claw cost thousands of pounds?


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

gaogier said:


> I can't remember what the vets said and we no longer use the vets due to massive problems with my cats (they threaten me over small problems when I just want advise, example my cat sprained his back leg, and I know from experience it heals by rest, they threatened to call the RSPCA for animal cruelty and they would take all my friends away if they don't run "tests").
> 
> My cat was fine after 7 days with each day improving his walking. Our new vet agreed that they were in the wrong and said if he does it again and seems like he is in a lot of pain to bring him in and they would give pain meds but don't really want to do that if they can help it.


If your cat sprained his back leg and you knew it would heal with just rest, what were you speaking to the vet about? 

Also seems a shame that pain meds are only considered for an animal in 'a lot of pain', but maybe I'm soft.


----------



## Rafa

gaogier said:


> Thank you for your replies.
> 
> I can't remember what the vets said and we no longer use the vets due to massive problems with my cats (they threaten me over small problems when I just want advise, example my cat sprained his back leg, and I know from experience it heals by rest, they threatened to call the RSPCA for animal cruelty and they would take all my friends away if they don't run "tests").
> 
> They also done this to my nan after her dog split her claw, so she went in and they done £000's worth of unnecessary tests when if they inspected the foot area they would of seen it as I did within seconds.
> 
> My cat was fine after 7 days with each day improving his walking. Our new vet agreed that they were in the wrong and said if he does it again and seems like he is in a lot of pain to bring him in and they would give pain meds but don't really want to do that if they can help it.
> 
> So, I know that its "greenish" in colour. Our lab is a purebred and we bred him, although with more research for next time (last time the owner of the female dog "got rid of" the puppies after a few days old as he was only allowed one dog.


It seems to me that your definition of what is a "small problem" may be very different to that of your vet.

You say they want to give treatment, when all you want is advice.

Also, you left your cat for a week with a sprained leg and, I'm assuming, no pain relief.

I certainly would not be waiting until any animal of mine was in "a lot of pain" before paying for medication and I may be wrong, but I get the impression through your posts that you don't want to pay for tests, medications or other treatments.

Why consult your vet if you think you know better?


----------



## Sled dog hotel

gaogier said:


> Thank you for your replies.
> 
> I can't remember what the vets said and we no longer use the vets due to massive problems with my cats (they threaten me over small problems when I just want advise, example my cat sprained his back leg, and I know from experience it heals by rest, they threatened to call the RSPCA for animal cruelty and they would take all my friends away if they don't run "tests").
> 
> They also done this to my nan after her dog split her claw, so she went in and they done £000's worth of unnecessary tests when if they inspected the foot area they would of seen it as I did within seconds.
> 
> My cat was fine after 7 days with each day improving his walking. Our new vet agreed that they were in the wrong and said if he does it again and seems like he is in a lot of pain to bring him in and they would give pain meds but don't really want to do that if they can help it.
> 
> So, I know that its "greenish" in colour. Our lab is a purebred and we bred him, although with more research for next time (last time the owner of the female dog "got rid of" the puppies after a few days old as he was only allowed one dog.


Vets do have a duty of care its part of their profession and conduct. I very much doubt they would threaten to call the RSPCA for something they considered as minor, if the animal was not in pain and if the issue was likely to resolve itself totally needing no medication.

In my experience if there is nothing glaringly obvious or of immediate concern then lameness is usually treated with anti inflammatories/painkillers and rest, if it doesn't improve and start to get better at least after then they usually want to carry out more tests and things like x rays.

Likewise even if the vet didn't think the penile discharge was a concern originally, if its not resolved and especially if its got worse then it should really be checked again, and if treatment or something like antibiotics is needed then he should have them.

You cant just go around using him for breeding either, you are just as responsible for any resulting puppies as much as the dams owner, if you allow him to sire pups especially to an unsuitable bitch and perhaps more accurately owner then you are just as much to blame. If your dog does have infection he could pass it on too most likely.

If you are not happy with the vet you have, you can always get a second opinion from another.


----------



## Old Shep

It's the cat I'm worried about. How did it get there in the first place?


----------



## Blitz

Lurcherlad said:


> Yes, you are probably right, but discussing smegma with the vet could be a bit embarrassing for some


Why would it be embarassinng 

Surely smegma is not pus, just a normal secretion that can get a bit much. Not saying the dog does not have an infection, just that smegma is not pus. Humans can get stinky with smegma if they do not wash properly and horses are gross, though theirs is thick and black.


----------



## Old Shep

We used to call ourselves the "willy washers" at the livery yard when we had that particular task to complete.

Uniform consists of rubber gloves, a large sponge and a bucket of hot soapy water.

And is you find a cat in there, it's yours!


----------

